

Facebook becoming big friend of small businesses - gbookman
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-facebook-smallbiz27-2009oct27,0,7371262.story?track=rss

======
JLaramie
I get it, but I think there needs to be a more clearly defined portal in
Facebook that is specifically for business and commerce. While its current
state is great for connecting with the public (consumers), I think as more
businesses continue to sign up for facebook, they need a portal to talk
directly to one another.

